# Little Neb!



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

ok, so today ive bought the cage and a few other bits to set up before Neb arrives. Neb is a 6 month(ish, possibly younger) cockatiel that has NOT been hand reared and he is arriving at my pet store ready for me to pick him up sometime next week. my question is, if possible, could you guys give me step by step instructions about intoducing him to his new cage, to taming, hand taming, and bonding with him. i know each teal is individual however i was hoping that given his age and the fact he is not hand reared might be helpful in telling what to except and giving advice on taming little neb.

Cheers!!


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Here, go to this thread, there is a great website linked to it about a book and a training guide to training tiels. 

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=14685

If you don't have the finances, the best way to bond with the bird is to just spend time with it. Stay in the room as much as possible. Let the baby know you are going to be part of its flock. Just being in the room, reading, and quietly speaking to the bird will help you bond with it. 

As to training, the cheapest way is to just buy some millet or use a treat that you know the bird will like. Use that as a reward when you see the bird do something you like and they will begin to become more tamed and comfortable with you.

The most important thing, though, is to remain calm when you get frustrated and to take it very slowly. You cannot rush the bird as soon as you get it. Give him/her a few days to relax and become affiliated with its surroundings. When you get it, it may be stressed out after being seperated from its previous siblings and flock.


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

ok thanks! im really looking forward to getting neb. im hoping i can get him really tame. this is my first bird so have 0 experience in birds. fingers crossed i do everything right!


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

It's ok. I was scared when I got my first tiels. 

Fingers are crossed here too!!


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

thanks very much  im just hoping that its not to hard to get him back into his cage! i dont want him associate me with chasing him and fear!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The best way to assist with getting him back in his cage is to have his wings clipped when you first get him. This way he has to rely on you more to move around because he will only be able to glide not fly (if done right). Also, as mpayjr said, give treats, at first just drop it in his food bowl but make sure he's sees you doing it so he associates you coming around with good things. Good luck!


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Luckily my tiel can hand reared and tame at 9 weeks old and fully weaned i must say it is quite hard to tame but enjoyable, you probly think oh she does not know as hers came hand reared but i tamed 4 budgies on my own and it is so enjoyable


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

i seriously cant wait! ive cleaned all his cage out, but only have one perch that came with it. might have to go out and find some branches and sterilise them. are conifer cranches safe? im really looking forward to getting him though. im 21 and acting like a child lol


----------

